# Using pkg for first time and it is not working.



## 0xl0v3j0Y (Dec 12, 2019)

I installed the os and now I want to use pkg .
When I try to use pkg it says it's not installed and prompts me if I want to fetch and install. I hit yes.
Then the error is like this..
alc0: DMA write error! --resetting
alc0: DMA write error! --resetting
alc0: DMA write error! --resetting
alc0: DMA write error! --resetting
It keeps on going on like this.
How would I solve this?


----------



## Yampress (Dec 13, 2019)

have you activated the network card? 




__





						alc(4)
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## usdmatt (Dec 13, 2019)

Unfortunately it looks like it might be an issue with support for your network card in FreeBSD. Is it something slightly obscure like the Killer range of cards that are slightly customised hardware?

I found the following thread which shows a hack was required for certain alc cards to stop a DMA write error. It might be worth posting the error and exact device details (probably from `pciconf -lv`) to the freebsd-hardware mailing list, possibly also mentioning the possible fix in the forum thread.









						Setting up ethernet device Atheros AR8161
					

Hi!   I installed FreeBSD 11.0 today and cannot get ethernet to work.   My ethernet device:  Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)   The alc man page states that the device is supported.   On BSD startup, dhclient fails to get an IP from the router (DHCP works fine for Windows and...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

